# S5 AWESOME



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Next door neighbour came round tonight (Audi Salesman) only got an S5 black red leather 19" fully loaded, beautifull and that V8 soundtrack well I allmost came in my pants. Anyway went for a blat oh does it go,it just keeps on pulling. I want one. Cant post pics as it might not go down to well at his dealership


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Sounds almost the same spec as the one I saw today at Shrewsbury Audi. It actually looks very good in the metal. They also have a 3.0TDI quattro A5 which had the 19`s etc etc.

The guy I spoke to there I`ve known for years, he doesn`t waffle to me as he knows I`m not going to put my hand in my pocket for a new Audi, had some very interesting things to say about the state of Audi sales at the moment.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Wolfsburger said:


> Sounds almost the same spec as the one I saw today at Shrewsbury Audi. It actually looks very good in the metal. They also have a 3.0TDI quattro A5 which had the 19`s etc etc.
> 
> The guy I spoke to there I`ve known for years, he doesn`t waffle to me as he knows I`m not going to put my hand in my pocket for a new Audi, had some very interesting things to say about the state of Audi sales at the moment.


& those very interesting things were????????????????????????????????


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I looked at one in the dealers today, also in black. I thought it was too big (easily 6 series size) and looked quite American for some reason. The RS5 will be bloody huge if they bulk up the arches.

It made the RS4 sat next to it look small.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> & those very interesting things were????????????????????????????????


S3s outselling TTs for one........how many firm R8 orders they had taken for another.....

Of course he could only talk about the state of play at `his` dealership but I was amazed, especially at how many R8s they had sold in this sleepy Shropshire town. He also confirmed that TT 3.2 residuals were not good as most savvy customers could put up with the marginal performance loss of the 2.0T when running costs were taken into account.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I tell you what Leg it sounded just like an yankee V8 when I clogged it so sweet.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> I tell you what Leg it sounded just like an yankee V8 when I clogged it so sweet.


I wouldnt take that as a compliment if I were Audi.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Leg said:


> I looked at one in the dealers today, also in black. I thought it was too big (easily 6 series size) and looked quite American for some reason. The RS5 will be bloody huge if they bulk up the arches.
> 
> It made the RS4 sat next to it look small.


awesome sounds like my type of future car :lol: 
the first article i read on a5 wasn't too hot though


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

From the Dutch Audi Driving Experience Days taken by Martijn.. (more to come)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

You fancying an S5 now Rebel?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leg said:


> You fancying an S5 now Rebel?


No i want to buy your MK1 next year.....I already sorted out how to get the car in the Netherlands and rebuild the steering at the original side.
I hope you will handle the car as best as you can the next months, and please put some wax on it, every week.

We'll keep in touch...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > You fancying an S5 now Rebel?
> ...


Not for sale I'm afraid. Think Ill probably keep it alongside all future cars, cant say I want to let it go tbh.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Or leave it with a open window on the drive-way and use it as a mailbox?
Some f*cking-retro-design mailbox you will have....


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The RS5 should be an aboslute treat by all accounts.

I'll be holding out for that after the new RS6.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Or leave it with a open window on the drive-way and use it as a mailbox?
> Some f*cking-retro-design mailbox you will have....


Wow, you Dutch are strange. We have mailboxes in our front doors over here.

How do you take your male? In fact, dont answer that, I dont want to know.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

mailbox in your front door ?????

:roll:

My maibox is standing 150 feet from the house. Otherwise they wont deliver the mail, it's a rule over here, because the postman don't walk further that 15 meters into your garden...

lucky you, does the postman alway's ting twice? .....when he delivers your mail...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

UK Barge...


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Nice photos........I like. 8)


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Battersea Reach?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I really like the S5, its a great car.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Are those seats standard, they look a lot better than the R8 (TT?) seats?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I really like the S5, its a great car.


Your command of sarcasm is impressive.


----------

